# Billing 96372



## betty.harder (Jun 23, 2011)

You are able to be 96372 with units matching the injections.  example if you get a b-12, b-complex and estradial shot, even though it is all able to be mixed into 1 injection it has 3 components so you are able to bill the 96372 with 3 units.  My delimma is that I have a physician that wants this information in writing and I cannot locate that information.  Can someone please tell me where I can locate this?  Thank you!

Betty Harder


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2011)

no 96372 is for an injection, not for # of components for injection.  You are not going to find this in writing, it is just looking at the way it is written in the book.  It is injection administration, so how many administrations did you have for the 3 substances?  answer 1


----------



## chamilton122883 (Jun 23, 2011)

I 100% agree with Debra, number of injections, not number of substances.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 24, 2011)

*96372*

I agree with the above.  Maybe you are confused with the new immunization codes which are billed per component.
LeeAnn


----------



## smieloch (Aug 30, 2011)

*96372*

I have a dilemma - 96372 is being used for the injection but the same drug is being used in 2 different locations.  How can this be billed and paid for by mcr?


----------



## GaPeach77 (Aug 31, 2011)

smieloch said:


> I have a dilemma - 96372 is being used for the injection but the same drug is being used in 2 different locations.  How can this be billed and paid for by mcr?



Medicare is only going to pay for one injection regardless. 

Simone


----------



## GaPeach77 (Aug 31, 2011)

betty.harder said:


> You are able to be 96372 with units matching the injections.  example if you get a b-12, b-complex and estradial shot, even though it is all able to be mixed into 1 injection it has 3 components so you are able to bill the 96372 with 3 units.  My delimma is that I have a physician that wants this information in writing and I cannot locate that information.  Can someone please tell me where I can locate this?  Thank you!
> 
> Betty Harder



Are you billing the HCPC code for the drug? Is your physcian doing buy bill?


----------



## dlpirtle (Sep 8, 2015)

*dlpirtle*

we bill patients receiving the same drug in two injections.  We have several people billing 2 admin codes, but a couple of us bill just 1 injection code as it is the same drug.  Everything I have read in the AAPC states to bill just one injection, but there is documentation from other sources that states you can bill 2 injections.  Can I get some feedback on this?  Thanks


----------

